

Slayer Guitarist Jeff Hanneman Dead at 49 - joshrotenberg
http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/1560534/slayer-guitarist-jeff-hanneman-dead-at-49

======
bifrost
This is a travesty, I am very sad to hear about this. I think its safe to say
the entire metal community mourns this tragic loss.

------
blainsmith
My heart goes out to all of his friends and family.

------
mgarfias
Holy shit

